# impossible de coller un élément sur DD externe



## etienne1003 (25 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous 
sur mon mac book pro (léopard 10.6.2), je ne peux plus utiliser mon disque dur externe afin de coller des éléments. Peu importe la taille, il refuse. Le disque dur externe  a encore cependant 250 go de capacités. Je peux en ravanche sortir des éléments de mon disque dur du mac pour le coller sur le disque dur externe. 
Le disque dur est un Maxtor basic.
Lorsque dans le Finder je choisis :lire les informations, il me met ds l'onglet" partage et permissions": Lecture seulement... 
Avec le disque dur d'un ami, il y a en revanche indiqué lecture et écriture... et alors cela fonctionne.
Merci a tous pour votre future aide et votre expertise.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (25 Janvier 2010)

Il faut que ton DD externe soit dans un format compatible Mac. Il doit être en NTFS, je t'invite à téléchrager NTFS 3G et macfuse. Cela va te permettre d'écrire sur ton DD externe. Et c'est Gratuit.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue

avant d'installer quoi que ce soit, si ton disque dur n'est utilisé que sur un mac, formate le en HFS+ journalisé (applications>utilitaires>utilitaires de disque)


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour





Arlequin a dit:


> formate le en HFS+ journalisé (applications>utilitaires>utilitaires de disque)


Pour rappel, un formatage supprime irrémédiablement tous les fichiers du disque. Avant d'entreprendre l'opération, il faut bien être conscient de cette conséquence (peut-être faudrait-il faire quelques sauvegardes préalables, si nécessaire).


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> BonjourPour rappel, un formatage supprime irrémédiablement tous les fichiers du disque. Avant d'entreprendre l'opération, il faut bien être conscient de cette conséquence (peut-être faudrait-il faire une sauvegarde préalable, si nécessaire).



ah ben vi

maintenant, un truc que je ne pige pas: 



etienne1003 a dit:


> sur mon mac book pro (léopard 10.6.2), je ne peux plus utiliser mon disque dur externe afin de coller des éléments


 
suivi de: 



etienne1003 a dit:


> Je peux en ravanche sortir des éléments de mon disque dur du mac pour le coller sur le disque dur externe


.

tu peux ou tu peux pas ?


----------



## etienne1003 (25 Janvier 2010)

lorsque je lis les informations du disque il me met ceci:

format:Système de fichiers Windows NT File System (NTFS)

Je suppose dc qu'il est deja au format NFTS dc dois je reelement télécharger ces programmes? 
Si besoin je reformaterai alors mon disque dur externe
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

en effet arlequin je me suis mal exprimé, dc je reprends:

je peux prendre un fichier sur mon disque dur externe et effectuer un copier coller vers mon disque dur du mac.
Mais je ne peux pas effectuer de copier coller de mon disque dur du mac vers mon disque dur externe


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2010)

Bon, reprenons

ton disque est en NTFS (format windows, non géré nativement par MacOs en écriture, mais ok en lecture)
S'il a toujours été comme ça, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu "as pu" puis "tu peux plus" (étrange)

SI tu veux y écrire, il te faut, par exemple NTFS-3G; un peu de lecture à ce propos

  MAIS, si tu n'as pas besoin de partager ce DD avec le monde windows, ai lieu de recourir à de la "bricole" (voir les nombreux sujets évoquants des soucis avec de tels utilitaires), il est préférable de formater (et donc tout perdre) ce DD au format Mac, à savoir HFS+ (journalisé)

voilà


----------



## etienne1003 (25 Janvier 2010)

j'ai malgré tt besoin d'utiliser mon disque dur externe sur windows. Je vais dc essayer de telecharger tes logiciels...
mais il est en effet étrange que cela disfonctionne alors que je n'avais eu aucun problème auparavant.

merci


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2010)

etienne1003 a dit:


> j'ai malgré tt besoin d'utiliser mon disque dur externe sur windows. Je vais dc essayer de telecharger tes logiciels...
> mais il est en effet étrange que cela disfonctionne alors que je n'avais eu aucun problème auparavant.
> 
> merci



il est impossible que cela ait pu fonctionner, sans que tu n'aies jamais installé quoi que ce soit, ou n'aies eu recours à cette manipulation !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui est étrange c'est que ça ait "fonctionné" avant. A moins d'avoir un logiciel type NTFS-3G ou Paragon installé sur ton Mac a l'insu de ton plein gré, ça ne pouvait pas fonctionner, donc ça ne dysfonctionne pas : ça ne marche pas en écriture, ce qui est le comportement normal d'un Mac face à du NTFS.
EDIT : pris de vitesse...


----------



## etienne1003 (25 Janvier 2010)

alors je viens de télécharger NTFS 3G et mac fuse et désormais cela roule parfaitement
merci à tous pour votre précieuse aide.

Etienne


----------



## DomS75 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

juste une petite question sur le même sujet: Je viens de créer 2 partitions en NT filesystem 3G avec mon MBP équipé de Snow Léopard. Et je n'arrive rien à mettre sur mon DDE externe, parfaitement vierge des 2 partitions donc puisque tout neuf et juste formaté.
Donc pour résumer, SL permet de formater en NTFS ou NT filesystem 3G identique, mais ensuite pour pouvoir lire et écrire dessus il faut quand même Mac FUSE ET NTFS 3G?
Bizarre qu'on puisse formater ainsi, mais qu'ensuite il faille quand même ajouter d'autres programmes pour pouvoir utiliser le DDE en NTFS pour Mac et Windaube...


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2010)

NTFS est le système propriétaire et fermé de Microsoft, ce qui explique qu'Apple n'en propose pas une prise en charge complète et officielle (cela engagerait sa responsabilité et poserait probablement des problèmes de licence).

Mac OS X offre donc un support minimum de NTFS afin de pouvoir récupérer les données du monde Windows et de pouvoir faire cohabiter ce dernier sur ses disques.

Sous SL, il n'est pas absolument nécessaire d'installer un système d'écriture du NTFS, puisqu'une astuce (déjà donnée sur le forum) permet de s'en passer. En revanche il peut être utilise de le faire pour se simplifier la vie ou pour obtenir de meilleurs performances.


----------



## DomS75 (31 Janvier 2010)

merci mais c'est quoi l'UUID du volume et ca se trouve où...?


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2010)

L'UUID est un identifiant unique (du moins supposé l'être) inscrite dans le volume.

Sur Mac, on peut connaître cette information à l'aide de la commande en ligne « diskutil » sous Terminal.

Tout d'abord, il faut commencer par connaître le numéro du volume. Pour ce faire, lancer Terminal et taper la commande « diskutil list ». On obtient par exemple :
	
	



```
[COLOR="Teal"][COLOR="DarkRed"][COLOR="Black"]$[/COLOR] diskutil list[/COLOR]
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: Apple_partition_scheme                    *149.1 GB disk0
   1:    Apple_partition_map                    31.5 KB   disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       48.7 GB   disk0s3
   3:              Apple_HFS Travail            100.1 GB  disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: Apple_partition_scheme                    *37.3 GB  disk1
   1:    Apple_partition_map                    31.5 KB   disk1s1
   2:              Apple_HFS [COLOR="Purple"]MonDisque[/COLOR]          37.1 GB   [COLOR="Purple"]disk1s3[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```
Si l'on s'intéresse au volume « MonDisque », dont on voit que le numéro est ici « disk1s3 », il suffit de taper la commande « diskutil info /dev/disk1s3 » pour lire son UUID :
	
	



```
[COLOR="Teal"][COLOR="DarkRed"][COLOR="Black"]$[/COLOR] diskutil info /dev/[COLOR="Purple"]disk1s3[/COLOR][/COLOR]
   Device Node:        /dev/disk1s3
   Device Identifier:  disk1s3
   Mount Point:        /Volumes/MonDisque
   Volume Name:        MonDisque

   File System:        Journaled HFS+
                       Journal size 8192 k at offset 0xa701000
   Owners:             Disabled
   Partition Type:     Apple_HFS
   Bootable:           Is bootable
   Media Type:         Generic
   Protocol:           USB
   SMART Status:       Not Supported
   [COLOR="Purple"]UUID:               211C93F4-9B4A-3CB9-8A8F-F3EE2BB7534F[/COLOR]

   Total Size:         37.1 GB
   Free Space:         2.1 GB

   Read Only:          No
   Ejectable:          Yes[/COLOR]
```


----------



## DomS75 (31 Janvier 2010)

merci pour ces renseignements très précis, mais en tapant la commande disk util inf /dev/ nom du disque, tout apparait comme dans ton exemple, sauf la ligne UUID...
Je précise que les 2 partitions sont déj formatées NT filesystem 3G.

Y'a-t-il une raison? Ou une autre solution pour que le N° UUID soit visible, par exemple via utilitaire de disques?


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2010)

Tous les volumes n'ont pas nécessairement d'UUID.


----------



## DomS75 (31 Janvier 2010)

OK, tous les disques n'ont pas forcément d'UUID. Mais s'ils n en ont pas, comment effectuer la manipulation décrite plus haut pour pouvoir utiliser du NTFS facilement?


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2010)

On peut désigner le disque en utilisant son LABEL.


> - tapez "UUID=collez_votre_UUID_ici none ntfs rw" ou "*LABEL=Nom_du_volume none ntfs rw*" (si vous n'avez pas l'UUID de votre disque).


----------

